# Rear main seal leaking oil



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

more good news, anybody want to buy my cruze?? :uhh:


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

His post says 2012 so your 2011 may be safe!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

ya he told me only the 2012 so far, cause they are checking the inventory in the lot right now.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm, why not the manual cars? Or are there too few samples roaming around to make sure?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

How much leakage are we talking about? Drips, pours? Did they used a different manufacturer for the rear seals of the 12s? Are the dealers fixing this problem?


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Crewz said:


> How much leakage are we talking about? Drips, pours? Did they used a different manufacturer for the rear seals of the 12s? Are the dealers fixing this problem?


if they are checking inventory It's most likely a run of cars during manufacturing that have issues and to be repaired before delivery.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Hmm, why not the manual cars? Or are there too few samples roaming around to make sure?


Agreed. This doesn't make sense. I've never heard of this, even from engineering.

IIRC, manuals and autos have the same rear seal. Should be both if this is true.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

unless its actually the front pump seal leaking trans fluid at the sight hole. guess more info would come out if this is a big deal.


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

GM has a pandemic of rear main seals leaking on the 1.4t auto trans. The recall for the belly pan to be cut is a pacifier for the oil leaking. These leaks are not because of a spill on an oil change...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder why its relegated to the 1.4L/Auto and not the 1.4L/Manual?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

Dropped my 2012 cruze (auto trans.) of at the dealer for rear main seal leaking and micro switch for the PB booster vacuum pump recall. I guess Chevy never recalled the rear main seal but they are willing to fix it without hesitation..
I hope they replace that pesky bottom of the window molding that keep lifting off the door.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Johnny M. said:


> Dropped my 2012 cruze (auto trans.) of at the dealer for rear main seal leaking and micro switch for the PB booster vacuum pump recall. I guess Chevy never recalled the rear main seal but they are willing to fix it without hesitation..
> I hope they replace that pesky bottom of the window molding that keep lifting off the door.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My 2012 1.4 auto Cruze w/ 20,000 just started leaking engine oil. I found about 20 drops in the garage. I tried to find the leak. Does not look like anything from the top end. Everything dry up there, oil filter cap, valve covers, etc. Pretty wet and dripping by the rear of the engine and transmission. Is that what was going on with your Cruze?


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

check the bottom of the throttle body. I just had my turbo replaced for excess blowby and oil leakage. It was covering the back of my engine and trans. It was coming out the intake clamp around the throttle body. Just feel the bottom if it is like mine there will be plenty of oil. Just another thought on what could be the issue


----------



## Imaperson (Apr 18, 2013)

Just dropped my 12 off at the dealer today after noticing a fluid leak at the trans. I was told they would need to pull the transmission as the believe the torque converter to trans seal is leaking. Now I have a shiny new 14 Equinox to drive around for a couple of weeks.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, would trifecta tune void something like this? 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Imaperson, 

Sorry to hear about your 2012 Cruze. If you need assistance while at the dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

It was the trans. Front pump seal leaking. I asked why the trans. fluid looked like engine oil ( should given it the taste test) because of rust inhibitors on the internal parts? And the service Rep. Said yes that is why the brownish trans. fluid.

Sent from my S3


----------



## sally body (Apr 5, 2015)

I HAVE A 2012 RS LTZ i have a leaking rear main seal.
Does anyone have the Vin range that had the defective seals, i want to seek warranty but need some ammo to get GM to cover it, i also had a defective water pump i had to change also.
Very frustrated with GM, i also have some title issues i need to deal with also, any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the mileage on the odometer? The water pump is covered for ten years and 150,000 miles and is covered by an extended warranty from GM for the problem. The rear main seal should be covered under the standard power train warranty.


----------



## justinalbs (Feb 14, 2014)

My '13 had a rear main seal leak which was the torque converter gasket and I also had a leak from the pan and all seals replaced. Both were significant leaks. This was at 13,000 km


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sally body said:


> I HAVE A 2012 RS LTZ i have a leaking rear main seal.
> Does anyone have the Vin range that had the defective seals, i want to seek warranty but need some ammo to get GM to cover it, i also had a defective water pump i had to change also.
> Very frustrated with GM, i also have some title issues i need to deal with also, any help would be appreciated


Hello Sally Body, 

We can understand how frustrating this may seem for you, and we would be more than happy to look into this further for you. Please feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. We look forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pdfruth (Sep 9, 2012)

Johnny M. said:


> It was the trans. Front pump seal leaking. I asked why the trans. fluid looked like engine oil ( should given it the taste test) because of rust inhibitors on the internal parts? And the service Rep. Said yes that is why the brownish trans. fluid.
> 
> Sent from my S3


I realize I'm resurrecting a really old thread here... But I'm wondering what the long term experience of the automatic transmission front pump seal replacement was.
Tho It looks like @Johnny M. may no longer be a member here, I wonder if you're still around, and still have the car (or know some history)... Did the repair hold up?
Or anyone else that has had the AT front pump seal replaced, for that matter....

My wife and I have a low-milage 2012 Cruze. We are the original owners (bought it new in 2012), and there's been a minor leak from the AT bell housing since day-1. GM replaced the torque converter seal at about the 15K mile mark. But it never _really_ stopped leaking after that. I suspect the AT front pump seal (aka torque converter seal) is still leaking (or leaking again). So far, I've been able to keep the leak from dripping all over the driveway, by wiping things down good during scheduled oil changes. But, it's getting to the point where the entire under-carriage of the car is wet now, to the point it's dripping regularly.

PS. I've already investigated the possibility of the intake manifold PVC valve issue potentially pushing oil out the rear main seal. That's not the cause in my case.


----------



## pdfruth (Sep 9, 2012)

For others who may come across this thread...
I finally got to the root cause of the oil leak I mentioned about a month ago.

After removing all the plastic shields from the under side, and cleaning up all the oil that had built up over the years, I finally managed to trace the source of the leak.
Turns out it was one of the transmission cooler lines. The transition from hard-line to rubber hose was weeping (albeit slowly), then running down the backside of the line, then dripping onto the frame, and finally blowing onto other parts of the under carriage.

I was able to cut the rubber hose sections out of the cooler lines, and replace them with Derale compression fittings and new rubber hose.
There are other threads on this site related to Derale compression fittings. For example, see this thread.

Finally.... no more oil drips !!!


----------



## emmanuelwatkins620 (10 mo ago)

ems2158 said:


> My 2012 1.4 auto Cruze w/ 20,000 just started leaking engine oil. I found about 20 drops in the garage. I tried to find the leak. Does not look like anything from the top end. Everything dry up there, oil filter cap, valve covers, etc. Pretty wet and dripping by the rear of the engine and transmission. Is that what was going on with your Cruze?


Yes


----------

